# moderator please respond



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can you please tell us all why our bio`s have disappeared like our name`s and rest of the info was a good thing and we all chose to fill out so we where not worried about personal info as we had a choice to do or not.....thanks


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

ttt. I was wondering this as well.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Good question, I can see my own info and Classichunter's as well... :noidea:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Pierre Couture said:


> Good question, I can see my own info and Classichunter's as well... :noidea:


You are joking right Pierre?
You can see everyone's because you are a moderator and have full permissions.
The rest of us are not and do not.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> You are joking right Pierre?
> You can see everyone's because you are a moderator and have full permissions.
> The rest of us are not and do not.


I can see yours, postmans and classichunters bio's.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't see anyone's...including my own. 
I forgot who I am and why I am here. 
Get all these bees off me. 
Snakes don't have arm pits.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm having no problems either.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

No Prob here. Maybe its a Canada thing? =-)


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I think they took the Name section off. Reason I guess is it could be used against someone.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pierre when I go into mine it doesn`t even show my name or city or simple things like other sports etc etc


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> You are joking right Pierre?
> You can see everyone's because you are a moderator and have full permissions.
> The rest of us are not and do not.



As a moderator, I can go further than most people, but the basic stuff is supposed to be there for everyone to see... I've left a message to an admin and I'll see what he has to say.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Classic, can you post a screen capture? That way we might have a better idea of what could be causing this...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> pierre when I go into mine it doesn`t even show my name or city or simple things like other sports etc etc


ditto


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Classic, this is an example of screen capture and what I see in your profile. You say that none of this is showing?


----------



## AnthonyG (Nov 12, 2008)

I logged in as classichunter, viewed his own profile w/ his account & the info is displayed as it should be.

Classichunter, please provide a screen shot from your computer.

Ive verified that your account info shows as it should logged in as you on my computer.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't see names either.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I get the same as hoody - no names, including my own, and I know I put it there a long time ago.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I cannot see anyones names, including my own. I assumed the website had adjusted this to prevent any stalking issues.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

The same is happening to me as well.
No names and not even mine.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks hoody as you can see our names and bios are gone age only and city a name to a face is good plus it also listed occupation which gives a perspective sometimes ... thanks everybody hopefully it will go back to a substantiated bio...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> thanks hoody as you can see our names and bios are gone age only and city a name to a face is good plus it also listed occupation which gives a perspective sometimes ... thanks everybody hopefully it will go back to a substantiated bio...


I've left another message with AnthonyG, we'll have to wait and see... :tea:


----------

